
Tru Life: How Truman Capote Became a Cautionary Tale of Celebrity Culture - benbreen
https://www.neh.gov/humanities/2017/summer/feature/tru-life
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> “Gore did not like Truman very much.”

There seems to be a substantial cohort of artists/authors with absent mothers.
Those are two of them, and I can think of a few others, not that biographies
interest me much in general.

~~~
emmelaich
I don't think Gore Vidal liked anyone much, so no great loss there.

